# New Teutonia IV Models



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

Saw a story about this on WatchTime (so perhaps it is old news) but I thought the Chronograph at 39mm was pretty nice.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Very cool. Height 14.6 mm


----------



## Stowie (Jul 6, 2020)

Sharp looking watch. Love the hand set. 

I wish they blended the lugs more with the case instead of just straight out. Would be all over it if they did that.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

AnonPi said:


> Saw a story about this on WatchTime (so perhaps it is old news) but I thought the Chronograph at 39mm was pretty nice.


Indeed old news, posted this here and on the German Watches Forum 3 weeks ago.









Two days in Glashütte - A pictorial (Part 3 Nautische...


After Nomos and Tutima we arrived with a lot of new impressions in our luggage and already a little tired at the Mühle manufacture, but Ceo Thilo Mühle knew how to pep us up with Rotkäpchen champagne and new Mühle watches. First of all we were shown the Teutonia IV Kleine Sekunde. The dial...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

StufflerMike said:


> Indeed old news, posted this here and on the German Watches Forum 3 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So much for my memory. I even liked that post.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Great looking Chrono, especially with the blued hands.


----------



## Bhanu Chopra (Apr 1, 2006)

It is a really good chronograph and fits perfectly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

Bhanu Chopra said:


> It is a really good chronograph and fits perfectly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice Bhanu!


----------

